# Mit was kühlt ihr euren AMD FX-8350 @ 5GHz



## SveD (26. Januar 2013)

*Mit was kühlt ihr euren AMD FX-8350 @ 5GHz*

Ich wollte mal nachfragen an die Besitzer dieser CPU, die sie auch evtl. @ ~ 5GHz betreiben mit welchem Kühler sie dieses schaffen.

Diese hier kämen mir halt in den Sinn womit es evtl. unter Luft schaffbar wäre.

1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)
1 x Prolimatech Genesis Kühlkörper
1 x Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E
1 x EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057)
1 x Noctua NH-D14
1 x Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BK schwarz

Wenn man jetzt leise Silent Wings / ähnliche / oder die allerbesten Lüfter nehmen würde bei reduzierter Drehzahl ~50-75%, welcher Kühler wäre dann der bessere, auch wenn es nur 1°C wäre bei 40€ Aufpreis. Das wäre jetzt erstmal egal.

Oder nutzt ihr für diese CPU bei ~5GHz nur H2O (normal oder Kompakt).

Hoffe es finden sich einige mit dieser CPU @ ~5GHz alltag betrieb, natürlich wären dann die Temps @ idle/Last und die Volt die sie brauchten auch wichtig.


MfG SveD


----------



## Placebo (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit was kühlt ihr euren AMD FX-8350 @ 5GHz*

Overclocking-Regel Nummer 1: Lege dich niemals auf einen speziellen Takt fest, den du erreichen willst, denn jede CPU ist anders. Und was bei anderen funktioniert, muss bei dir nicht klappen 
5GHz und Ultra-Silent geht nicht, egal mit welchem Kühler, außer du greifst richtig tief in die Tasche und nimmst eine WaKü. Kompakt-WaKüs leisten ein bisschen mehr, als LuKüs, sind aber auch lauter (gerinerer Lamellenabstand). Sonst machst du mit keinem der Kühler wirklich etwas falsch, würde den Silver-Arrow nehmen. Gibt auch noch die Extreme-Version mit Lüftern, die einen sehr großen Regelbereich und hohe Maximaldrehzahlen haben. Wenn du evtl. Probleme mit dem RAM befürchtest, wäre der Archon noch eine Möglichkeit. Am Kühlsten ist der Phanteks, wenn auch nicht sehr viel.

Das Beste Lautstärke/Leistungs-Verhältnis bei den Lüftern müssten die Noisblocker eLoop haben


----------



## SveD (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit was kühlt ihr euren AMD FX-8350 @ 5GHz*

Um irgendwelche Regeln geht es nicht, es geht auch nicht darum, ob ich diesen Prozi habe/haben will und wie ich ihn dann Takte.
Ich denke mal du hast ihn nicht oder? und Theorien wie es evtl wäre ect. will ich auch nicht
Sondern von Besitzern dieser CPU Informationen.


----------



## naruto8073 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit was kühlt ihr euren AMD FX-8350 @ 5GHz*

Hallo. Mein Bruder hat den Cpu und auf 5.2 GHZ getaktet als Kühler hat er den Noctua NH-D14 drin. Seine Temps. Prime 95 eine Stunde 63 Grad, allerdings ist die Raumtemperatur nie höher wie 20 Grad und offener Aufbau (Bench Table). Meine Empfehlung ist zb. aqua computer AMS 480mm Radiator inkl. Compact 600/12V und aqua computer Cuplex Kryos PRO - AM2/AM3. Damit hättest du viel mehr Spielraum zum übertakten und wesentlich leiser mit richtigen Lüftern zb. Be Quiet. Die Entscheidung liegt bei dir entweder laut und hitzig, oder leise und kühl.     Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg bei deinen vorhaben.


----------



## SveD (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit was kühlt ihr euren AMD FX-8350 @ 5GHz*

Hab zwar kein Vorhaben, aber dennoch schonmal eine gute Antwort, und 5.2GHz ist ja sogar nochmal ne Schippe drauf und dennoch unter Luft bei Prime nur 63 °C das klingt doch schonmal sehr gut.
Hoffe noch auf weitere Antworten. Auch gerne von Besitzern unter H2O


----------



## RobertK78 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit was kühlt ihr euren AMD FX-8350 @ 5GHz*

Moin habe den Zalman cnps 10 Extreme habe bei meinen fx zwar noch keine übertacktungs versuche unternommen weis aber da ein Kumpel den selben hatt das der sehr viel Luft nach oben hatt. Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen und er hatt noch eine separate Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## RobertK78 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit was kühlt ihr euren AMD FX-8350 @ 5GHz*

P.s ich habe selber den Fx 8350 und er läuft mit dem Lüfter bei coolen 45 Grad unter last sollte zum ubertackten also locker reichen werde mich bei Gelegenheit mal ranwagen.


----------



## DZapi (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit was kühlt ihr euren AMD FX-8350 @ 5GHz*

Mit dem Zalman Cpns 9900 MAX krieg ich meinen auf 5,3 Ghz allerdings ist die Spannung dann recht hoch (1,6 V) und relativ ungeeignet für den Dauerbetrieb.

CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## loltheripper (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit was kühlt ihr euren AMD FX-8350 @ 5GHz*

Ich hab meinen unter Wasser inkl. dem Board, damit sind ca 5,1 mit 1,7v +/- möglich. Ich hab aber auch ein sehr schelchtes Modell erwischt. Im alltag läuft er mit 4,3 @ 1,5v.


----------



## TioSativa (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mit was kühlt ihr euren AMD FX-8350 @ 5GHz*

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich musste mich jetzt einmal anmelden um hier etwas zu fragen 

Ich habe mir auch die FX 8350 Vishera (BE) Cpu erstanden, noch läuft sie mit dem Box-Kühler...
Ja richtig gelesen, ich wusste noch nicht was ich aufbauen sollte....

Das Problem:
Mein Gehäuse hat vom Sockel aus nur ca. 150mm Platz (höhe des Kühlers).
Jetzt suche ich eine Kühler-Lösung (bis 50€) die am besten zwei Kühlflächen bietet oder einfach zwei 120mm Lüfter tragen kann aber nicht all zu hoch ist.

Quasi soetwas wie der Prolimatech Genesis Kühlkörper, nur niedriger....


Hättet Ihr Ideen für mich?
Um vorneweg nicht eure Zeit zu verschwenden, ich möchte keine WaKü. (Crosair H55 kostet momentan 56€)

Vielen dank schon einmal


----------

